# Front Cover PerformanceVW June 2011



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Finally got round to writing a Video and some photos of the Red Caddy Showvan i look after.
The initial detail took place just before Ultimate Dubs where the Caddy took an award but sadly the Caddy was wiped down after a long journey with quick detailer and a cloth and damaged the bonnet and wings badly. I was up at 4am enroute to the shoew after getting a call to say what had happened but by hand i couldnt rectify it so i asked for it back to redo the caddy again and some knowledge was passed over on how to keep the paintwork in pristine condition or as near as possible.

The Caddy has been sponsored by Shinearama in Altrincham in Manchester so all products can be directly purchased from them or ChemicalGuysuk for the ChemGuys products. Shinearama has a walk in policy which is cool.
This was great fun as Shinearama had the spec of the Caddy and supplied the owner with the kit to do the caddy with so i just had a bundle of products from all manufacturers to work with , i think the results are great.

The Caddy was originally done in Kore Dark which looked superb and wet but we decided to have some fun and mix it up a little so decided on a product that isnt out of everyones price range and went for a sealent.

The Video which shows before and after paintwork in video form HiDef and also walkround in full sunlight on location of the GAC Photoshoot an up and coming international company specialising in bespoke photoshoots for magazines and international media.






A selection of photos aswell.

What i started with










Caddy was machined with Meguairs 105 and 205 on 3m yellow and blue pads and then finalised with Black hole glaze and Jetseal109.









































































Wheels done wth Gtechniq c5 Wheel Armour as they are 3 piece Forged Split rims in Chrome from Rotiform.




























Tyres dressed with Zaino z16 for a natural sheen



















Jetseal then removed after just short of an hour










Then enroute to the GAC photoshoot as soon as id finished










and the shoot on location
































































The onto GTI International























































and awarded










and finally the magazine Feature









































































List of items provided for the owner in Shinearamas section.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2900915#post2900915


----------



## izoci (May 3, 2011)

great job..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there mate, looks stunning.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing liquid shine on that - awesome


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

:argie::argie: I want!!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work Marc


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

great work Marc. and nice to see a dub with the wheels inside the arches instead of theis stupid strech and poke they all have burning off the paint on the rear quarters. one sunning vehicle there indeedie!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> great work Marc. and nice to see a dub with the wheels inside the arches instead of theis stupid strech and poke they all have burning off the paint on the rear quarters. one sunning vehicle there indeedie!!


Hahahaha i know what you mean , skinny Jeans atttention!!
yep lovely caddy and i think they have been made to the exact size required and lowered on air perfectly.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning work mate


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cool did a show vag over here recently that was totally ruined by silly wrong offset and 2 burnt rear quarters that the owner thought was "cool". also great to see u using "normal" products that really show off your skill Marc lovin it!!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work Marc:thumb: Some great photos in the write up, video also shows off the finish & work put in very well!!!


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice JOB MARC!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Rather unique! Looks gorgeous


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work marc


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, :doublesho


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the lowest Caddy I ve ever seen!!!!
Nice work mate!
I am just wondering how "soft" are your coilovers...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Schaweeeet detail and very nice ride!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Not really much more to be said on this one that hasn't already been said, awesome detail and and awesome Caddy, how they should all look........:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

oooooh look at you with Hulks Caddy :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

That is off the scale in the looks department,top job done :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

stefstef said:


> This is the lowest Caddy I ve ever seen!!!!
> Nice work mate!
> I am just wondering how "soft" are your coilovers...


This is sitting on Air Bags that can be raised or lowered digitally from inside so the ride height for driving an parking can be determined by predefined settings.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think i've just found out what love is :O


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning - just stunning :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Hulks caddy looking it's best ,top work Marc:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW.

Stunning.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Man wee! Love that :buffer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stuning...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks amazing!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmm hmm, nice, good photography and lovely evening light


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

That's lovely Marc I want one!

Chriw


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Marc, sorry to dig up an old post. Do you know if this Van had a full respray before you started work on it? I only ask as last year I spent a week wetsanding the whole thing, it had a few panels sprayed at the same time but I was then led to believe the whole thing got sprayed again. 

It picked up the E38 award just after I done it but if it had been resprayed, I never found out why.

Will see if I can dig up the pictures.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm, got a feeling they were taken on G-Werk's SLR. Dug up one of another car with it hiding in the background lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahaha not carls handy work with the camera is it?
Yes van had had a full respray but was in a horrendous condition when i went to plush to do it , I can only presume the clear hadn't cured well as it was soft as sh1te and even wiping with a microfibre marred it. I did full correction on it which got it back to how it should look but once at ULtimate Dubs it was quick detailed straight from the journey without being washed unbeknown to the owner by someone thinking they were helping out and wrecked the front end again. When I arrived at the show after being told the news I was gutted. Soooo I said get the van back again ready for GTI International and the shoot and re did the whole thing as in the meantime the front end had had yet another respray to try and cure the softness problem and scratches but in.
Time will tell. I'm good friends with the owner now so will look after the Caddy as best possible.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats great work looks stunning


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

That is stunning! Really good job there!!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Heavenly said:


> Hahaha not carls handy work with the camera is it?
> Yes van had had a full respray but was in a horrendous condition when i went to plush to do it , I can only presume the clear hadn't cured well as it was soft as sh1te and even wiping with a microfibre marred it. I did full correction on it which got it back to how it should look but once at ULtimate Dubs it was quick detailed straight from the journey without being washed unbeknown to the owner by someone thinking they were helping out and wrecked the front end again. When I arrived at the show after being told the news I was gutted. Soooo I said get the van back again ready for GTI International and the shoot and re did the whole thing as in the meantime the front end had had yet another respray to try and cure the softness problem and scratches but in.
> Time will tell. I'm good friends with the owner now so will look after the Caddy as best possible.


pic is just one off my phone I dug up. It got panels sprayed the first time as the handle got taken out, maybe it didn't match well enough.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

stunning !


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

sick choice in wheels


----------

